# Software/decoder for best quality MPEG2?



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know the best decoder or player for:

*MPEG-2 - I use windows media player with Nvidia PureVideo Decoder or VLC. I can't tell which is better.

DVD playback - Same as above, but I was thinking of getting windvd if it would be better.

*Live TV - I've tried WinTv which was terrible, Windows media center seems perfect but it crashed my pc.


Does anyone know if there's any better out there to improve video quality? 

Thanks.


----------



## dkg_ (Jun 11, 2008)

The Nvidia Purevideo on WMP does look better than VLC/powerDvd/Windvd for dvd and avi video.


----------

